# Building the M2 DNA200 Box Mod



## Alex (24/12/15)

by jmgcoder



source: http ://imgur.com/a/pvPLc
reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...xujz3/building_my_m2_dna200_box_mod/?sort=old

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/12/15)

All that fancy CAD and CNC machinery and he left hard edges, well a beveled edge I spose, its nice, like the old box shape 3.0L V6 Ford Cortina with the Exocet package was nice.
Now the Sierra XR8 was another kind of nice altogether, its not terribly hard to shape the 2 edges that meet the hand, even the new P67 has those curves.

Bezel for the display seems to be obscuring some of the screen, couldnt he have left a 1mm margin all around?
To me, its an issue that should have been addressed at the design stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (24/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> All that fancy CAD and CNC machinery and he left hard edges, well a beveled edge I spose, its nice, like the old box shape 3.0L V6 Ford Cortina with the Exocet package was nice.
> Now the Sierra XR8 was another kind of nice altogether, its not terribly hard to shape the 2 edges that meet the hand, even the new P67 has those curves.
> 
> Bezel for the display seems to be obscuring some of the screen, couldnt he have left a 1mm margin all around?
> To me, its an issue that should have been addressed at the design stage.



I guess he could put a straight 45° bevel around the display, but I personally think the hard edges on the body are kick ass. And the overall split design is unique.


----------



## blujeenz (24/12/15)

Alex said:


> I guess he could put a straight 45° bevel around the display, but I personally think the hard edges on the body are kick ass. And the overall split design is unique.


I agree the split case is a great idea for ease of use, one would probably have to remove it for correct balance charging anyway.
I guess we'll differ on the hard edges... _Mr Cortina. _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

